# Shocked at agency maids wages



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

We use one of the maid agencies and they send the same maid twice a week, 4 hours each time.
The maid is really good and we are very happy with the service.

We pay 160 AED for 4 hours - so 320AED per week total.

When paying the maid yesterday I asked her out of interest how much of the 160AED she gets.

I was truly shocked at the answer.

Anyone care to guess what she gets paid for 4 hours cleaning in our villa?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

60?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

She most likely gets paid 600dhs a month, like most of the other maids that work in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

She actually gets 33 AED for 8 hours work!!

So when we give her 160 AED - she gets 16.5AED of this!

We actually always give her 180AED - but until yesterday did not realise that the 20AED tip was actually more than she was being paid!!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

That's pretty shocking! Not good at all. We always give our girl a bonus at certain times of the year.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> We use one of the maid agencies and they send the same maid twice a week, 4 hours each time.
> The maid is really good and we are very happy with the service.
> 
> We pay 160 AED for 4 hours - so 320AED per week total.
> ...



Well its Dubai and everyone express shock and disappointment in what blue collar workers and maids get

i guess you are still using the same company??


people want everything to be cheap here so these people suffer , bcoz of the situations back home and countless times i have seen how Civilized people behave to them ( am not talking about locals)...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Which is why some people choose to hire a maid illegally by paying them direct.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Could you not find a "volunteer" to clean your flat who you happen to "gift" a set amount of money each week? Haha. I like technicalities!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I also like paying people what they deserve (I always tip the maid)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Could you not find a "volunteer" to clean your flat who you happen to "gift" a set amount of money each week? Haha. I like technicalities!


To be honest - I would not want to run the risk of a 50,000 to 100,000 Dirham fine - for what is (fortunately for us) a relativley small outlay each week.

As mentioned above we give the maid extra money every time she cleans and it would not help her case if we sack the agency - as she would likely suffer more than them!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

This is really shocking. I shall start tipping our maid from tomorrow. What a hard life some people have.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Which is why some people choose to hire a maid illegally by paying them direct.


Exactly!


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Always tip your agency maid.



As an end of year bonus, i gave mine a new mobile phone handset. Only cost me 100 AED, but her smile and warmth of pride was so much reward.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Seems like maybe it is time to open your eyes and understand what people earn here. 

What do you think your server at the restaurant makes? If you go out to brunch with 4 people, you just spent more than her monthly wages, but it was a brunch so no need to tip, right.

How about the security guy?

And we are not even considering what the men doing labor are making.

I am glad that you throw the maid a twenty (or gasp a 100 dhs phone), I just find at a little self righteous that we seem to think so much of ourselves for doing it.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Seems like maybe it is time to open your eyes and understand what people earn here.
> 
> What do you think your server at the restaurant makes? If you go out to brunch with 4 people, you just spent more than her monthly wages, but it was a brunch so no need to tip, right.
> 
> ...



It's not fair to give people a hard time on here about this. I am glad someone had the guts in the first place to post a thread to EDUCATE others.

Personally, (and not being self righteous) I do tip the security guys, the taxi drivers, the waitress, especially the brunch waitress!,the bartender, the pool guy,etc and as an American, i would have thought, you would understand this concept..... not self righteous, just doing what we can, when we can.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> a 50,000 to 100,000 Dirham fine


Does anyone actually know anyone that this has happened to?

I often wonder if it's just to drive people to companies who pay their employees 4 AED per hour.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gemastar said:


> I am glad someone had the guts in the first place to post a thread to EDUCATE others.


But most people will go on supporting the system regardless. Unless folk are tipping a fair workers wage on top, then they're only alleviating their own guilt.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

A friend was fed this same information so she agreed to go direct and pay her cash in hand.
She then got robbed of jewellry and cash- no come backs.


IM NOT saying all maids are like that at all
Just a one off


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Not self-righteous. I just acknowledge that it's not a very English concept so I have to mindfully tip people. I'm not made of money. Just because I'm an expat doesn't mean I can tip every server >100dhr. You seem self-righteous with your accusations that we at least try to help out.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I just find at a little self righteous that we seem to think so much of ourselves for doing it.


Amen.

Last year when I was out there, smack in the middle of Ramadan, I ran into a fellow from India who worked as a laborer in Deira market. His job consisted of unloading heavy cartons off trucks and carrying them back into the loading area under the blistering heat. He has been doing that for the same employer for the last 12 years. He does it to send money back home to his wife and four children, who he sees once every two years.

His monthly salary - 1,400 dirhams.

Having spent more than that on drinks and dinner at the Ritz just the night before, I felt about as tall as a slug.

Kinda puts things in perspective, no matter how hard up you think you are, there will always be someone who is in a harder situation than you, and still trying their best to make it work.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I just find at a little self righteous that we seem to think so much of ourselves for doing it.


When I created the original post, I think the shock I had was that our maid was only actually earning a tenth of what we were paying her agency.

We had cleaners in the UK and we would pay the company £8 to £10 per hour and the cleaner would get around £5 per hour - near to the UK minimum wage.

You could understand if the maid here got maybe a quarter of what we paid the agency but a tenth just feels like exploitation.

The problem is that there are seemingly a never ending supply of workers from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh & the Phillipines - who want to provide a better life for them and their families. They are coming here from low cost base countries whilst we are luckily coming from Western developed countries - with higher wage and conditions expectations.

I have a good sense of community spirit and am happy to tip people in this country to reward good service - especially knowing that they are low paid and really appreciate the difference that even small tips can make to their overall income.

Certainly not being self righteous - just being a decent human being!!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Those people that use this as a reason to employ a maid illegally, you are potentially putting that person at risk of deportation after which, this poor maid will never be able to come back to Dubai to work.

You could easily find a replacement but you might end up stripping them of their livelihood. If you really feel for someone and feel that it is unfortunate that they are getting such a low salary, pay them extra in cash outside of what they are earning (a larger tip if you may) but please do not risk them losing their visa.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a tough one. But you also have to factor in what you pay, pays for their accommodation, healthcare etc so at least the money they do get, they can keep/send it home to their families. I feel more sorry for these people who maybe get paid 800 dhs a month and then have ALL those other expenses on top of that.

It's swings and roundabouts. Many of the people taking these low grade jobs do so because there simply is no work in their home countries and that's what gets exploited. What do you do? Earn something? Or earn nothing?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> What do you do?


Clean you own house? "These people are poor anyway and something is better than nothing" is not a solution, it's a continuation of the problem.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Clean you own house? "These people are poor anyway and something is better than nothing" is not a solution, it's a continuation of the problem.


Oh we do! But it's just a bit of help every now and then.

So how do you solve the problem then? If they don't do the job, there are plenty of other people who will.

And people are absolutely blind if they think it only happens here.

PS I or anyone else, do not need to justify our reasons for having a bit of help every now and then. In a month, we won't have help anymore, because I can't afford it!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Clean you own house? "These people are poor anyway and something is better than nothing" is not a solution, it's a continuation of the problem.


Cleaning your own house is just as bad as doing nothing. On the one hand you're enabling exploitation, but on the other, you're denying someone a job on the principle you don't like how they're paid. A job they need in order to get paid the limited wages they do need.
---
Back to the debate: 

At the end of the day, coming in from a westerner perspective and thinking "this isn't right, people shouldn't be doing these things for so little" and deciding that veto-ing is the best option, isn't fair on those willing to work for any amount. Sure, it's undignified. Sure, it's "unfair" (in our eyes). However, often they're grateful for the work they get.

We need to remember that we often believe some jobs/occupations/careers are "below" us. And in doing so, we free them up for the truly hard-working opportunists who do anything to survive. 

I'm pretty lucky in that I'm half-Thai and I've seen poverty first-hand in my family. However, I was brought up in a middle-class family in England and sheltered from those things as a day-to-day living. I got an education (for "free") and I didn't have to work throughout my childhood. Had I been raised in Thailand, things would be different, I'm sure.

Swings and roundabouts. 

Boycott companies because you dislike the amount the pay employees thus the desperate employees losing their jobs or carry on using the service thus encouraging the low pay. Either way, we're morally screwed. [insert: takes a large shot emoticon]


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella, that's a nice post and I couldn't agree more. It's like people saying, that people should pump their own petrol, but then you will have hundreds if not thousands left jobless!

This issue is certainly not unique to the UAE nor even to this region, it's happening everywhere! In Europe now all the borders are relaxed, the low level jobs that some people consider beneath them are being taken over by others coming in, because they simply are willing to work and at a lower price as well. More fool the person who doesn't take an opportunity when offered it. (so long as it's legal).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> So how do you solve the problem then?


Boycott the companies involved and push the authorities for better labour regulation and perhaps even a minimum wage.

Extremely idealistic and, at best, anyone would end up with a one ticket home rather sharpish if to attempt it, but giving a bit extra or a phone at Christmas is putting an elastoplast on a cancerous sore.

As nothing can realistically be changed we support this situation by merely being here and I include myself in this. Perhaps getting involved in charities in their home countries so they don't have to come here is the most realistic answer.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> It's like people saying, that people should pump their own petrol, but then you will have hundreds if not thousands left jobless!


Maybe is someone wasn't pumping petrol for 80 hours a week, they could use that time to study and become a doctor.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Maybe is someone wasn't pumping petrol for 80 hours a week, they could use that time to study and become a doctor.


You'd be surprised at how many of these people actually do have education! But in their home countries there are no jobs, so they're forced to do other things.

The embassies of other countries such as the Philippines do already set minimum wage for their citizens to work in certain sectors and others have followed. Several countries such as Ethiopia and the Philippines recently said they would not allow anymore of their citizens to come and work as home help until these demands are met. But will it be stuck to? People would still rather take a job, than get nothing. And many still come into the UAE illegally to find work.

It's all been well documented in the press of late. Things are changing, but it takes time.

The other issue is, if you do give people extra cash, gifts etc, who's to say they get to keep it? 

There are very very few sectors at the moment where there aren't job losses or cut backs, it's across the board. Sadly, I'll say it again, if someone has a job, it's better than no job!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Boycott the companies involved and push the authorities for better labour regulation and perhaps even a minimum wage.


Good luck with that. 



> Extremely idealistic and, at best, anyone would end up with a one ticket home rather sharpish if to attempt it, but giving a bit extra or a phone at Christmas is putting an elastoplast on a cancerous sore.


The only people who can stop it (in this country) are the Emirati, and where I know there are morally conscious and forward-thinking Emirati, there are more stubborn, set-in-their-ways Emirati (often the older generation with more sway).
So until the younger and more educated/enlightened generation progress forward in society, this won't happen. Give it a few years (i.e. over a decade). Even so, to stop/prevent this, we'd probably need to enforce tax and isn't that why a majority of expats fled to UAE?



> As nothing can realistically be changed we support this situation by merely being here and I include myself in this. Perhaps getting involved in charities in their home countries so they don't have to come here is the most realistic answer.


Charities are often corporations masquerading as do-gooding selfless bodies. Look up their tax regulations and pay some time. _THAT'S_ an eye opener.

If you really want to make a difference, start your own fair pay cleaning company. :clap2:


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a very simple solution.

When selecting a maid service (or anything else) don't look at the price you pay, ask the company what they pay and what conditions their workers have. If you don't like the answer then tell that company you wont employ their services because of the poor pay/conditions. If everybody did this then these businesses would have to adapt or die.

It wont happen I know, people are too concerned with getting stuff cheap. Venture on to the women's site and you'll find posts asking which companies do maid service for 25 per hour. Just how much do these people think the company pays their employees if they only charge 25 AED?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

m1key said:


> adapt or die.


...or lie!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> ...or lie!


Not too difficult to spot. If they charge 30 AED an hour and claim to pay 20 AED


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I was thinking about the conditions more than the pay - medical, dental, housing, etc.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> Charities are often corporations masquerading as do-gooding selfless bodies. Look up their tax regulations and pay some time. _THAT'S_ an eye opener.


I'm aware that for many of the global charities the contribution to the CEO's salary is greater than the contribution to the cause, however there are still many other good, localised charities out there.

And not just the tax, we all came here to personally benefit from the hyper capitalist machine that is Dubai (with a side order of sun). Capitalism by default has to have it's winners and losers and the more rampant the capitalism, the greater the divide between them. Which is what we have now with the maids. Ironically, the annoying adage "if you don't like it then leave" actually is quite apt here.

Btw, an ethical maid service may not actually be a bad idea....


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> I was thinking about the conditions more than the pay - medical, dental, housing, etc.


Again, does it sound believable? You can easily employ their service and check with the maid. It wont happen anyway. There are far too many people without a conscience that would enable these companies to exist. There will always be a market for exploitation sadly.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> there are still many other good, localised charities out there.


This is very very true, however the irony lies in the fact that those honest do-gooding companies don't have the money to promote themselves as they spend their funds (rightly) on helping others. That one makes me sad. Why isn't there a free advertising for charities incentive?

Now I feel guilty as I am about to go to the mall to consume (buy clothes) as I only came to Dubai with 7 items of clothing (I'm a minimalist) and they don't match the weather well.

Also, my ethical maid service is a great idea, if they made setting up your own business easier, I might have given it a go seeing as I'm in limbo currently.
---
@M1key: true to a certain extent, but by the time you speak to the maid, I assume you've already hired their services!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> @M1key: true to a certain extent, but by the time you speak to the maid, I assume you've already hired their services!


I missed the important bit - tell the company to get lost if you don't like the maid's answer. That said she'd probably get sacked and sent back to whence she came from 

I'll stick to cleaning my own crap up I think.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I was thinking about the conditions more than the pay - medical, dental, housing, etc.








check this out and you will get an idea


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh the glitter of Dubai... the part that everyone like to look the other way about. Anyone who tells me they are better off back home... I know we will never get along as even common acquaintances. Half of dubai lives in **** and are indentured slaves... Maids are not an exception. Once they are here, they are in the same situation to the recruitment agents. Complete crap. 

If you iare giving a tip... I do suggest you ask if they actually get to keep the tip. Most of the time, I would guess that isnt the case. Probly they will be too scared to tell you they will not be allowed to keep the tip.  Sad situation. I would suggest that you find out how you could meet them on their one off day to give them a tip every now and then. Giving them something, is probly better then giving them money if they are working and have to go back to the agency. 

Inshalla, it will get better....


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

What about sponsoring your own maid, so you can be sure she gets a fair wage and living conditions? I suppose it's terribly expensive though. I suppose it's just a catch 22: With 4 cute kiddos it would be SO handy to have help around the house, but with a moderately large family to support, it's not likely we can afford to hire help around the house. :grouphug: 

Meahwhile, I spent the better part of several evenings watching various youtube videos such as the Slaves of Dubai listed above. It seems like there have since been several volunteer organizations and community projects popping up to improve issues like work camp living conditions etc, does anyone know if the situation has improved at all?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The costs and fees of sponsoring a maid:

I wanted to post a link but this website wouldn't let me. Google: ********** how to hire a maid. It'll take you to the link that will tell you everything you need. 

Edit: I see I can't even type the name of the website that must not be named? Never mind, simply google: how to hire a maid in dubai and it'll take you to the same link.

So it's about 7,000 AED upfront plus medical and typing centre fees (another 1500 or so) for the visa. Out of that 2,000 AED is refundable. The maid's visa is good for a year. To renew you only have to pay the 5,000. 

Then there's the monthly salary. 2,000 AED / $540 USD is average among western families although many people pay far less. Some nationalities are cheaper - Ethiopian maids often make only 1,000/month.

You'll probably spend between 30,000 to 35,000/year on your maid. It's much cheaper than what similar help in the US would be. I'm not implying any of this is "fair" or "just" but that's the way it is out here.

If your maid lives in, she'll have her own bedroom and bathroom in a pleasant villa or apartment. Compare that to waitresses or store clerks who have to share bedrooms (quite often 4+ to a room). Plus she'll have far more freedom than working for a large company. 

Plus one must keep in mind many of these women come from very straitened circumstances in their home countries. The salaries may be pathetic to us but it's a very good salary by Indian or Filipino standards. One thing you'll learn in Dubai is that you can't apply western standards to everyone in the world, but what you can do is to apply the Western standards of respectful treatment.

The alternative to having a full time maid is to hire a cleaning agency to come in twice a week for four hours each. Average rates is 35/AED hour, so 280AED/week + tip (or approximately 15,000 for the year + tip). Cheaper and the agencies will usually send two women at a time and they will do all the heavy cleaning, laundry and ironing. 





chiapet said:


> What about sponsoring your own maid, so you can be sure she gets a fair wage and living conditions? I suppose it's terribly expensive though. I suppose it's just a catch 22: With 4 cute kiddos it would be SO handy to have help around the house, but with a moderately large family to support, it's not likely we can afford to hire help around the house. :grouphug:
> 
> Meahwhile, I spent the better part of several evenings watching various youtube videos such as the Slaves of Dubai listed above. It seems like there have since been several volunteer organizations and community projects popping up to improve issues like work camp living conditions etc, does anyone know if the situation has improved at all?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember when I visited a friend in Sharjah who used to run a maid agency besides other things. He was late so I waited at the reception while the receptionist was dealing with clients. My God, that was an eye opener. Just one of the things that makes Dubai "so great".


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Mandingo said:


> Slaves of Dubai - YouTube
> 
> 
> check this out and you will get an idea



Omg


----------



## Richard33 (Apr 13, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> The costs and fees of sponsoring a maid:
> 
> I wanted to post a link but this website wouldn't let me. Google: ********** how to hire a maid. It'll take you to the link that will tell you everything you need.
> 
> ...


true that...the change has to come from the people who hire these people


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> If your maid lives in, she'll have her own bedroom and bathroom in a pleasant villa or apartment. Compare that to waitresses or store clerks who have to share bedrooms (quite often 4+ to a room). *Plus she'll have far more freedom than working for a large company. *
> Plus one must keep in mind many of these women come from very straitened circumstances in their home countries. The salaries may be pathetic to us but it's a very good salary by Indian or Filipino standards. One thing you'll learn in Dubai is that you can't apply western standards to everyone in the world, but what you can do is to apply the Western standards of respectful treatment..


The bit in bold is something that is true for some maids. If the employer is good, the maid can have a life far better than most service staff. However a bad employer can mean a much worse life

As members of the site that shall not be named will gladly remind you, maids dont come under the labor law, hence they are actually not entitled to any time off, if necessary they can be asked to work 18 hours and some agencies actualy recommend you never let your maids outside the home. 

Can you apply western standards everywhere? Nope. But you can choose to apply a "fairer" wage when you have people work under you. It is all too easy to close one'e eyes and say "they come from poor backgrounds", but i dont think I will be comfortable with someone making 20 dhs cleaning my home for 4 hours.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're right. A maid's quality of life will vary from family to family. Western expats tend to be the best employers regarding salary and flexibility which is why they're so sought after by the maids who frequently say they're only looking for a western family. 



Tropicana said:


> The bit in bold is something that is true for some maids. If the employer is good, the maid can have a life far better than most service staff. However a bad employer can mean a much worse life
> 
> As members of the site that shall not be named will gladly remind you, maids dont come under the labor law, hence they are actually not entitled to any time off, if necessary they can be asked to work 18 hours and some agencies actualy recommend you never let your maids outside the home.
> 
> Can you apply western standards everywhere? Nope. But you can choose to apply a "fairer" wage when you have people work under you. It is all too easy to close one'e eyes and say "they come from poor backgrounds", but i dont think I will be comfortable with someone making 20 dhs cleaning my home for 4 hours.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> You're right. A maid's quality of life will vary from family to family. Western expats tend to be the best employers regarding salary and flexibility which is why they're so sought after by the maids who frequently say they're only looking for a western family.


Perhaps best not to generalise? Plenty of Western Expats that treat their maids like utter crap too....check the woman expat site for reference.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Perhaps best not to generalise? Plenty of Western Expats that treat their maids like utter crap too....check the woman expat site for reference.


Yes, I've discovered this weird phenomenon of "copy the locals". It's peculiar that just because someone lives in another country with different customs/expectations, it means they are entitled to treating people as less worthy than themselves. 

I've been noticing this a lot. People do strange things when they submerge themselves in someone else's culture. I suspect they don't realise they're doing it until they return home and say something out of line.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

_A *generalization* is a statement drawn from particular facts that is generally *true* about a broad category of things. _

Course there are exceptions, but with so many non western cultures built in caste/racist/servant subcultures, cant say I blame maids for seeking out certain types of employers. Do WE not do the same with saying try to stay clear of companies that are smaller types owned by locals? If any of us were maids... who here wouldnt just automatically say the same.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> _A *generalization* is a statement drawn from particular facts that is generally *true* about a broad category of things. _
> 
> Course there are exceptions, but with so many non western cultures built in caste/racist/servant subcultures, cant say I blame maids for seeking out certain types of employers. Do WE not do the same with saying try to stay clear of companies that are smaller types owned by locals? If any of us were maids... who here wouldnt just automatically say the same.


I agree that this happens a lot. Just saying that it's not nice.


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

I need a full time maid to look after my dogs. I'm a single guy living in a small villa, can I sponsor a maid as a live in? I'm thinking Ethiopian as they're the prettiest, 1000AED a month I think is a good salary for a dog walker and ironer.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> ...You'll probably spend between 30,000 to 35,000/year on your maid...


Just a confirmation on the annual cost mentioned above, it is spot on!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Maktoob said:


> I need a full time maid to look after my dogs. I'm a single guy living in a small villa, can I sponsor a maid as a live in? I'm thinking Ethiopian as they're the prettiest, 1000AED a month I think is a good salary for a dog walker and ironer.


You're taking the p!$$ aren't you?


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

m1key said:


> You're taking the p!$$ aren't you?


Not at all. Why? Our maids and drivers in Muscat got the equivalent of AED600 a month, so a 66% increase is fantastic isn't it? Confused here.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Maktoob said:


> Not at all. Why? Our maids and drivers in Muscat got the equivalent of AED600 a month, so a 66% increase is fantastic isn't it? Confused here.


You claim to have been born in the region yet don't know the rules about unrelated women living in a single man's villa? You want a particular ethnicity because they are pretty? 1,000 AED a month is not fantastic any way you cut it and you think it is fantastic? I'll tell you what, why don't you come and clean my toilets. I'll pay you 1,001 AED a month. That is fantastic no?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Maktoob said:


> Not at all. Why? Our maids and drivers in Muscat got the equivalent of AED600 a month, so a 66% increase is fantastic isn't it? Confused here.


Single bloke - attractive maid - what part dont you understand!!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Yes, I've discovered this weird phenomenon of "copy the locals". It's peculiar that just because someone lives in another country with different customs/expectations, it means they are entitled to treating people as less worthy than themselves.
> 
> I've been noticing this a lot. People do strange things when they submerge themselves in someone else's culture. I suspect they don't realise they're doing it until they return home and say something out of line.


The Jumeirah Jane cliche lives for a reason. 

The lower down the rungs they were back home (and "back home" is usually the UK), the worse they treat people here.


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

m1key said:


> You claim to have been born in the region yet don't know the rules about unrelated women living in a single man's villa? You want a particular ethnicity because they are pretty? 1,000 AED a month is not fantastic any way you cut it and you think it is fantastic? I'll tell you what, why don't you come and clean my toilets. I'll pay you 1,001 AED a month. That is fantastic no?


Thank you for your advice.

I've never had to do this before as my family dealt with all things maid related (no pun intended).

Why would I want to clean your toilets? That's not what I went to University for? Am I missing something here?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Maktoob said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> I've never had to do this before as my family dealt with all things maid related (no pun intended).
> 
> Why would I want to clean your toilets? That's not what I went to University for? Am I missing something here?


Pay a fair wage, not the lowest you can because you can get away with it. These are people and just because their circumstances are what they are it doesn't mean we should treat them as almost slaves. You are fortunate that you got an education and have choices. The truly educated though, know to appreciate the advantages they were given and not use it to step on others.

Are you truly educated?


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Maktoob said:


> I need a full time maid to look after my dogs. I'm a single guy living in a small villa, can I sponsor a maid as a live in? I'm thinking Ethiopian as they're the prettiest, 1000AED a month I think is a good salary for a dog walker and ironer.


Poor maid that comes to your house ... :hurt:
And no, I am not refering to the salary.


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't understand why I'm being pilloried here, if you run a business do you employ people at the market rate or double the market rate because you feel sorry for them?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Maktoob said:


> I don't understand why I'm being pilloried here, if you run a business do you employ people at the market rate or double the market rate because you feel sorry for them?


The entire point of the thread is that the market rate is exploitative.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Maktoob said:


> I don't understand why I'm being pilloried here, if you run a business do you employ people at the market rate or double the market rate because you feel sorry for them?


I think people are "[pillorying]" you because:


Single men can't sponsor live-in maids legally due to Sharia law defining that opposite sexes can't live together unless married.

1000AED is peanuts and morally wrong to pay someone, this whole thread started because we dislike their low wages

Hiring someone based on their rates, whilst economically sensible, (in this case) is unjust 

Hiring someone based on their ethnicity because you deem them "attractive" is immoral and goes against SO many employment laws across so many nationalities. i.e. it's creepy and it's unfair

I know you understand English if you manage to have an extensive vocabulary which covers "pilloried". Don't feign misinterpretation.


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> The entire point of the thread is that the market rate is exploitative.


AED1000 for basically 2 hours a day with accommodation provided free of charge? 

I would call that excellent for the work and skill set involved.


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I think people are "[pillorying]" you because:
> 
> 
> Single men can't sponsor live-in maids legally due to Sharia law defining that opposite sexes can't live together unless married.
> ...


Thank you for the clarification.

Does point 1 include separate maids room and entrance?

For point 4, why is it unjust, surely one prefers their workers to be easy on the eye - providing they can do the job of course?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Toob, we really must find you better things to do then stir up the forum. Do you also troll the womans expat site???


----------



## Maktoob (Apr 8, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> Mr Toob, we really must find you better things to do then stir up the forum. Do you also troll the womans expat site???


Why would I do that? Do they give links for good Ethiopian maids?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Maktoob said:


> Why would I do that? Do they give links for good Ethiopian maids?


Get a life.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And... 3, 2, 1....... Gone.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I[*]Hiring someone based on their ethnicity because you deem them "attractive" is immoral and goes against SO many employment laws across so many nationalities. i.e. it's creepy and it's unfair
> [/LIST]


Whilst I can appreciate laws against discrimination, regulating justifiable reasons for not hiring someone, I don't believe there's any legislation regulating the opposite. Not entirely sure there needs to be either.

And happy trails Maktoob, nice knowing you ... sort of.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Cleaning your own house is just as bad as doing nothing.



i don't want to be rude, but.....what utter bollocks!

I CAN afford to eat delivered food ever day. Am i wrong to cook for myself?
I CAN afford to have a gardener. Am i wrong to wield my own hosepipe?
Shall i get someone to squeeze my toothpaste for me, just so that someone gets a job?

I am better off saving for my retirement, after not being able to satisfactorily do this in the UK for the last 5 years, so as not to be a burden in later life (on family or state), and provide for my children, but then again, i could sit in my own detritus and get someone to clean me because I am the problem.

Please!

I will continue to wipe my own @rse too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Turn your back away for 2 hours and there's 2 whole new pages to this thread! 

Maktoob frankly is only saying what a lot of expats are thinking. We may be the good ones here who want to pay fair wages and treat our maids nicely but for every one of us, there are (insert appropriate number here) horribly greedy people who place absolutely no value to a person's well being.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> i don't want to be rude, but.....what utter bollocks!
> 
> I CAN afford to eat delivered food ever day. Am i wrong to cook for myself?
> I CAN afford to have a gardener. Am i wrong to wield my own hosepipe?
> ...


Taken out of context! Whoops! My response was in response to someone who didn't want to encourage low wages. i.e. someone who already paid for a maid (from what I fathomed). If you're happy to clean your own home, that's fine! I have no qualms about that! If you're switching to clean your own home from using a maid agency because you feel bad for how little they get paid then that's counter-intuative as now they don't have that job.

If you're switching to save money - good on you! 

They are completely different reasons IMO.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

160 for 4 hr seems to be the going rate. We were using the agency every 2 weeks but we like the last person they sent enough that we will switch to weekly which will allow us to use this person regularly. I'd be very disappointed if she did not somehow receive more as a result.


----------

